# MIMB



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone know somewhere/someone who prints large scale stickers? I'm wanting the mud in my blood logo like at the top of the page for my back glass of my truck. I want it to cover the whole glass. Also If someone could is there any copy right or anything on the image/logo? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you check with donna (suzette70 on here) yet? 

She makes all the stickers and shirts for us.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I looked through her posts and seen she mentioned having someone else print them but I'll check with her. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

any print or logo shop should be able to do it no problems


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

narfbrain said:


> any print or logo shop should be able to do it no problems


 Id imagine you would need permission to do so


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol maybe p will chime in. I think the logo on the back of the shirts would be cool too. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know if donna can do one that big, she has done ONE that I know of, for someone's trailer, but it had to be pieced together. So just shoot her a msg.

And the t-shirt logo doesnt make a good sticker. It takes like 5 hours to weed it out.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> I don't know if donna can do one that big, she has done ONE that I know of, for someone's trailer, but it had to be pieced together. So just shoot her a msg.
> 
> And the t-shirt logo doesnt make a good sticker. It takes like 5 hours to weed it out.


but any print or logo shop should still be able to make large decals.......they get it all set up on a large piece of that decal paper so you just peel line it up and hope you stick it right the first time......i get decals made up here all the time there are alot of places that can do it for back windows my one buddy had his entire back window covered......but that is a good question would we have permission to get these made up? if we wanted the large ones or custom ones for say a back window what have you including MIMB?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think the new owners have a problem with it. I made sure before all that went down that there was no issue with donna keeping making shirts etc.. and they had no problem with it. I always just prefered that .com was on there or whatever so people knew it's a website and not just a slogan.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

OK COOL thanks alot i wouldnt want to go ahead and put MIMB or mudinmyblood on something and get a pp slap for it.....as long as its ok to do it thats AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried messaging Donna but no answer I'll give her a call and see. If I find a place to get them made up I'll let y'all know the details. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Same owners here as kawieriders? I think someone tried to have shirts or stickers made over there and it caused an issue


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dunno who owns kawi riders. But there's no issue here like I said. I made sure of it when I did the deal


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Does anyone know somewhere/someone who prints large scale stickers? I'm wanting the mud in my blood logo like at the top of the page for my back glass of my truck. I want it to cover the whole glass. Also If someone could is there any copy right or anything on the image/logo?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


CIRAS imaging, arlington TN. I dont remember the number but the owner is an old friend named Chris, give him a shout. Hes made some huge decals for me and my race teams trailers in one piece, also does wraps so he can do it.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Dunno who owns kawi riders. But there's no issue here like I said. I made sure of it when I did the deal


:biggthumpup:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> CIRAS imaging, arlington TN. I dont remember the number but the owner is an old friend named Chris, give him a shout. Hes made some huge decals for me and my race teams trailers in one piece, also does wraps so he can do it.


I'll Find and give him a call. Any idea who I can get the image from on here?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> I'll Find and give him a call. Any idea who I can get the image from on here?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


if i remember correct , you can just show a picture of what you want and he can make it


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Dunno who owns kawi riders. But there's no issue here like I said. I made sure of it when I did the deal


just one more reason MIMB is the best site going!!!!!!! :309149:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mossyoak54 said:


> I'll Find and give him a call. Any idea who I can get the image from on here?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


msg sent


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Change of plans on this one guys. I got access to a cnc plasma . Im gonna make a MIMB radiator cover(if thats ok). As soon as i get all the kinks and demensions worked out i can start making them. Im working on a deal to make them and any money made goes to the local high school engineering program. Its just an idea im getting going. I would be able to get any jpeg image you want cut on aluminum or steel. If its something i could actually get a few lined up to make i might have something here. What yall think?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> Change of plans on this one guys. I got access to a cnc plasma . Im gonna make a MIMB radiator cover(if thats ok). As soon as i get all the kinks and demensions worked out i can start making them. Im working on a deal to make them and any money made goes to the local high school engineering program. Its just an idea im getting going. I would be able to get any jpeg image you want cut on aluminum or steel. If its something i could actually get a few lined up to make i might have something here. What yall think?


may wind up with a problem selling mimb logo.....no matter where the money goes your kinda stealing off the table there i would think......


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i could understand for yourself cause you cant buy them but to sell them seems alittle much to me


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

No not the logo. Custom images. Im making the MIMB one for me. I dont think it would be selling the logo though. Wouldnt be no different that putting kawasaki, or something like that on it.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its just an idea for us low budget guys to get some custom work done cheaper. It may not even follow through but its in the workings.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You gonna cut me In since I paid out of my own pocket for that logo? Lol It's fine if you make one for yourself but, you can't make & sell them w/ the logo. I dont think the new owners would like it.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

If im infringing on anything just let me know. Im not wanting to stir anything up.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No he's saying if you started making and selling them with the MIMB logo it wouldn't be a good idea. One for you would be ok. 

But what I believe you are saying is that you'd make them with any design. 

If you do. Keep me updated. I'd love to have one with the Cadillac symbol made and might send you this backplate off my lift to have a different one made with Cadillac or Southern Mudd Junkies or MIMB or whatever. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

